# Best place for habistat dimmer probe?



## tony8181 (May 18, 2011)

I've read on the internet on various forums all different best places to put the probe in the vivarium the majority say hot end and a few say the middle as well.

Thought I'd ask for myself on here.

So erm 

Where is the best spot to put the habistat dimer probe? (no rude answers tar very much haha)


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

You haven't mentioned what habitat you’re placing it in. If it's for a terrestrial vivarium to control a basking spot see this link: 

Safe Setup of Thermostats for Basking Animals - Hades Dragons UK

IMO, probes should preferably be in the cool end, possibly in the middle, but never in the hot end. I think it’s dangerous to control the hot end temperature directly. The exception to this is when using a large, well ventilated set-up where a low-wattage bulb is used to achieve an independent basking spot additional to the main heat source used to achieve the thermal gradient.


----------



## tony8181 (May 18, 2011)

Sorry I should've been more precise its for a beardie vivarium

Thanks for that link its explained everything I needed to know I will be putting it i the cool end sounds like the best spot

Cheers


----------

